# Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung



## myZeL (11. September 2010)

*Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Hey!

Und zwar steht bei meinem Bruder noch mein alter leicht aktualisierter PC:

Pentium IV @ 3,06GHz (HT-fähig)
2,5GB DDR-RAM 3200
Club 3D Radeon HD4670 AGP 1024MB

Spiele wie Most Wanted/Carbon laufen einwandfrei auf dem PC... auf hohen Details... nur nicht in der Full-HD Res.

Wäre nett, wenn ihr mir mal ein paar tolle Titel empfehlen könntet!

LG
myZeL


----------



## Gast XXXX (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Was spielt er den so für Genres, gibt ja schließlich nicht nur Racer.


----------



## myZeL (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Er ist 10^^
Also so viel Auswahl gibts da nicht für ihn.

Und er spielt gern Rennspiele...

Ich weiß ja nicht, was einem Kind sonst noch so gefallen könnte^^


----------



## i3810jaz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Need for Speed World ---> modifizierte Most Wanted Energie. Zwar Full HD fähig weis aber nicht ob das auf Full HD bei euch geht. Bei mir schon.
Mit seinem alter hab ich glaub Need for Speed Porsche gespielt. Hat war keine gute Grafik aber alters Gemäs. Und dem PC fehlts auch ein bischen an Leistung.
Oder Need for Speed Underground ---> hat anscheinend die selbe Energie wie Need for Speed Most Wanted.


----------



## myZeL (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

World hab ich bei mir auf dem Rechner schon geladen.

Bei unserer DSL 384 Light Leitung dauert das 4-5 Stunden der Download

Weiß jemand, wo die runtergeladenen Dateien gespeichert wurden, bzw. ob ich das einfacher auf den anderen Rechner schmeißen kann?


----------



## i3810jaz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

im Installationsverzeichnis nehme ich an. (Bei mir läuft World auch nicht perfekt (W-LAN))
In den Dokumenten oder im System kann ich ausschliesen das ich auf C: keine Veränderung bemerkt hab.
Könnte mir vorstellen die Dateien wurden unsichtbargemacht.....


----------



## Creep1972 (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Also ich könnte noch Juiced und Burnout Paradise empfehlen. Juiced läuft auf jeden Fall zumindest in der Höchsten Auflösung, ob Full HD weiß ich jedoch nicht


----------



## i3810jaz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Ich hab sie sie liegen in der ProgramData. (Need for Speed World) Ich tests mal obs mim rüberkopieren klapt.
Juiced kann ich auch empfehlen (bis auf die Steuerung)  Normale kontroller werden nur mit einem Trick und viel Zeit "unterstützt".
Update: Es funktioniert nicht die Dateien zu Kopieren wenns doch bei einem klappt bitte melden.


----------



## myZeL (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Also die World Daten liegen wirklich unter C:\ProgramData\EA Games\

Auf dem Zielrechner normal installieren... vor dem Download jedoch die Daten in das o.g. Verzeichnis kopieren. Danach normal starten / updaten. Der 700MB Download entfällt!

Naja... er spielt jetzt erstmal NFS World in 1920*1080 und Niedrigen Details.
Dann soll er sich erstmal mit Office und Windows beschäftigen, bevor es ein neues Spiel gibt^^


----------



## i3810jaz (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

warum mit Office er ist 10? Ich hab noch nicht einmal jetzt MS Office auf meinem PC. Nur Open. Und wenn er Arbeiten muss ist es eh ganz anderst.


----------



## MSPCFreak (11. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Flatout die Serie?


----------



## AchtBit (14. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Battle Metal. Ist neu aber nicht sehr HW-hungrig.


----------



## TheFeenix (15. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Flatout. oder NFS Hot Pursuit 2. Hab aber keine Ahnung ob die in Full-HD laufen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (15. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Es gibt auch ein Tool womit man Nfs Most Wanted in die gewünschte Auflösung zwingen kann. 
Sieht zumindest besser aus als zb 1280x720 etc. 

Habs angehängt, da ich nicht mehr weiss von welcher Seite ich das hab.
Einfach entpacken und in den Ordner von MW kopieren. 
Dann mit nfsmwres MW starten.

Sieht dann so aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spass
greetz

Katamaranoid


----------



## dj*viper (15. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

lad dir trackmania nations forever runter. ist ein geiles rennspiel. und es ist KOSTENLOS


----------



## myZeL (15. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Ok. Vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge!

Wenn ihm irgendwann mal World zu langweilig wird, kriegt er ein neues


----------



## amdfreak (15. September 2010)

*AW: Rennspiele für etwas älteren PC mit 1920*1080 Auflösung*

Sonst gäbs da Downtown run, Mercedes Benz World Racing (mein Lieblingsrennspiel!!!!!!!!!), Need for speed underground...


----------

